# Quick Substrate Question



## RoughCollies (Jan 20, 2009)

Someone gave me a ton of plants for my tank. I was originally just having a couple of them but this person was moving and they offered them to me before just tossing them. So, now I have plants.

My tank is a 20gallon and I have three tiny goldfish and a pleco in it. I do water changes every other week, or every week if necessary. I have a bio wheel filter and bought a new light that was recommended to me. 

I have read through a bit of the stickies here, but don't have all that much time today to go through them all. I'll continue later.

I was also given a bag of aquatic planting media but it is from Pondcare. The guy told me that it was okay to use in an indoor goldfish tank. 

It's this stuff. 










I want to change out my gravel as I know it's not helping the plants. They are doing okay, but I know they can do better with a better substrate. However, I can't seem to find anywhere locally that sells anything worthwhile for plants. Is it okay to use? I would love to change it out tonight as I actually have off later and I know it will be a big enough project.

Thanks.


----------



## RoughCollies (Jan 20, 2009)

No one has any idea if it would be okay?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would not suggest you use it as it is a "soil"..will make a huge mess of your tank..
it is a potting soil meant to be used for water lillies in a pond ; not a 20 gallon tank..
there is nothing wrong with the gravel you have..but you might want to add a little more light and some aquatic plant fertilizers..


----------

